# [ 2008 ] Any timeshares near Mammoth mountain...



## zinger (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking to by a week in late Feb or early March in Mammoth.  I prefer ski-in/out or within walking distance to the lift.  Any suggestions or recommendations?  Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 17, 2008)

Heidelberg Inn is the only timeshare in the area that I know of.  I do not know if it is ski-in/out.


----------



## RichM (Nov 17, 2008)

Heidelberg is at June Lake - about 20 miles north of Mammoth.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Barbeque (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been to June Lake.  Heidelberg is not too far from June Mountain  I don't remember exactly how far maybe a half to a mile   But I am certain it is not ski in or ski out..  You could probably call the resort and they would tell you. 

It would be maybe about 15 miles to Mammoth Mountain.


----------



## applegirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't heard the best about Heidelberg Inn, so you would want to check the resort reviews.  It's at least a 20 minute drive, maybe longer from Mammoth and there are very few services these days in the town of June Lake.  Kinda depressing, it's such a pretty setting.

Janna


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 19, 2008)

We stayed at the Heidelberg Inn in June Lake about 5 years ago. It was a nice resort but far away from everything. There are a few restaurants in June Lake but you really have to go to Mammoth for anything descent. June lake seems like a great place for people who like to fish. We were bored there.


----------



## zinger (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their responses.  Are there any other timeshare resorts in Mammoth?


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Heidelberg Inn*



rachel1998 said:


> We stayed at the Heidelberg Inn in June Lake about 5 years ago. It was a nice resort but far away from everything. There are a few restaurants in June Lake but you really have to go to Mammoth for anything descent. June lake seems like a great place for people who like to fish. We were bored there.



Zinger,
We on the other hand hated Heidelberg Inn because we were there in summertime with no air, and if you opened your window you had the parking lot right there with people going in and out all night.  Not a fun vacation.
Bart


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, I know this is an old thread, but I'm not finding much here on TUG about Mammoth....

I was just browsing Interval International and I saw 2 resorts in Mammoth that I'm not familiar with:  Juniper Springs Resort (JUS) and The Village Lodge (TVO).  I find no reviews of these here on TUG.  Are these new?  Anyone able to comment?  

TripAdvisor reviews:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Springs_Resort-Mammoth_Lakes_California.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...e_Village_Lodge-Mammoth_Lakes_California.html


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2014)

GetawaysRus said:


> Yes, I know this is an old thread, but I'm not finding much here on TUG about Mammoth....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Village is an Intrawest built full ownership resort in a central part of Mammoth (and has its own gondola access to the mountain). Very close to the Westin hotel. I'm surprised to see it at II, but glad you posted. I see availability as getaways but it won't match with my Starwood week I have on deposit.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 7, 2014)

I have seen weeks at a condo complex called Wildrose that trade thru trading places.


----------

